# Ideas for a promotional product to go with a tee please!



## Piya (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello All,

I need ideas for a promotional product/gift that I am planning to give away with tees. I think it might help. Anything useful and catchy like a key chain? Sticky note with my brand name on it?  

Ideas please!


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Piya:

My favorite is an embroidered hat. The tee is rolled up and placed inside the hat and secured with a rubber band. Easy to hand out.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## Coastside (Jun 11, 2010)

How about Stickers. We sell them but give them away when someone buys something


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used a few things in the past. The one that seemed to work the best are custom "Silicone" bracelets that match the color of the shirt with your company name or website on them. Like the "Livestrong" or "Breast cancer" bracelets you see people with but with your company or website on them. If you google it you can get custom ones made in tons of colors for rather cheap. And it already matches the shirt so people will almost 100% wear them, or give them away. Either way, your getting your promotion. 

Hope I could help,

-MzM


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

stickers. If you do t-shirts, you MIGHT already have all the equipment needed!


----------



## Piya (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you all for ideas! Will definitely help!


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

We use stickers, candy and key rings.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

what kind of brand do you have? your promotional items should match the market you're after just as much as your shirts, eh? ideally, the item should be seen by other people if it's a brand. if you're selling a service, perhaps something like a refrigerator magnet. do you have a logo you can riff off of? what's the name of your business/brand? 

there are a gazillion things you can have imprinted pretty cheap, but that's not to say it's appropriate.


----------



## FrontRunners (Mar 16, 2012)

BIC lighters are nice, maybe a bit expensive


----------



## merchster (Mar 16, 2012)

if your selling enough we sourced some pretty cool usb sticks for a client a while back they used it as a swing tag and had the complete range/links ect uploaded on it , then they wacked the remainder of them online selling them for $5 and made his money back 
Smart move !


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Can koozies. You can screenprint them and roll the shirt up and pop them in the top. They are cheap as well, and come in tons of colors.


----------



## Piya (Nov 21, 2011)

I chose keyrings as a promotional gift in shape of my logo, which is a jar shape. Have a look! This is my brand and would love feedback-http://www.facebook.com/inajartshirts


----------



## jwisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything that you can make yourself at low cost. Bumper Sticker, MousePad seem logical...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Personalized M&M's could be interesting. I haven't tried them myself but have it in the back of my mind if the right situation arises. 

I haven't used this company, nor have I shopped or compared prices, so this isn't an endorsement, but here is a link to one place so you can get an idea.

Personalized Promotional Products: Personalized Corporate Gift Ideas - MyMMs.com


----------

